# Looking for visual references on armors



## lonewolf23k (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey, I don't suppose anyone here knows where I can get some good references on what real-world armors looked like online?


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 9, 2006)

sure thing give a lil while to look for some for you and then i'll edit them into this post when i get the chance.

try this one:

http://www.blackiron.us/armor.html
http://www.grace-collection.com/chain-mail-armor-breastplate
http://www.schmitthenner.com


----------



## lonewolf23k (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Blackdragoon!


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 9, 2006)

you is most welcome lonewolf23k.
i know what it means to wear armor; i am a dragoon after all.


----------



## dave hyena (Jul 10, 2006)

Winners don't do fantasy armour!

We must examine only actual historical examples.

Firstly, Funeral brasses: 

http://www.mbs-brasses.co.uk/pic_lib/picture_library.htm

(there is an armour terminology at the bottom of this page: http://www.longshank.com/armour.htm)

Secondly, Osprey books, e.g:

1.http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/dsaun12/Image1.jpg

2.http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/dsaun12/Image2-1.jpg

3. http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/dsaun12/Image3.jpg

Number one is among the first "alwhite" harness, i.e the first full plate armours that began to appear in the late 14th century. 

Number two is an Italienate Armour of the first half of the 15th century. Note that the soldier wears a padded arming doublet to which the chain mail is tied, then the plate is strapped on over all that.

Number three is knights donning their armour. Note that they only wear chain mail gussets under their arms to protect their armpits and a skirt to protect the genitals.

Important things to remember is that around the time full plate was used, swords became long and pointy for thrusting at the gaps in the armour around the armpits, elbows and groin.

Concussion weapons like Warhammers, maces and poll-axes also were used along with halberds, glaives, voluges and the like. All of these weapons being able to smash throug the plate or pierce it with spikey bits et al.

Full plate armour was both expensive and very hot and stuffy to wear, At the battle of Agincourt in 1415, at least one lord was pulled from the fray dead. Having nary a scratch on him, for he had suffocated in his armour.

However, the weight being only about 30 kilos, and spread all over the body, it was not very heavy or severely restrictive of movement.

Another thing is that anyone wearing armour would have several servants to arm them (the process of putting on the armour required at least one helper and about ten to twenty minutes) and carry their stuff around et al.

So, when you are drawing armour, consider very carefully what time period the picture depicts and what culture so as to be able to furnish the people therein with the correct armour and weapons and accoutements as befits the reality in our own history.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 10, 2006)

grrrrrrr......
hey dave are you trying to say that those links i provided are to "fantasy armor"? cuz that better not be the case dude. those are perfectly authentic armor links, well atleast the first one is anyway. but still you better not be messing with me.......


----------



## dave hyena (Jul 11, 2006)

*RE:  Looking for visual references on armors*



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> dave are you trying to say that those links i provided are to "fantasy armor"?



No.

Having seen many people draw utterly useless and impractical harnesses which would never ever work, fail to protect vital parts of the body and not even move properly; I live in fear of people drawing fantasy armour.

It haunts my dreams and makes me toss and turn all night long.


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 11, 2006)

oh ok. you had me on edge for a sec. i almost took it as an insult. but if thas not the case then we're cool.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 24, 2006)

are we talking about Tanks and APC's ?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 24, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> blackdragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Fantasy looks cooler, no-one beats up the cool guy. (Unless it's those Re's from the FF games.)


----------



## dave hyena (Jul 24, 2006)

*RE:    Looking for visual references on armors*



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> But Fantasy looks cooler



Is this crude, impractical and cobbled together fantasy armour from DND any comparison to the grace and beauty of *real* historical armour? 

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/dsaun12/Image3-1.jpg

The real armour has fine sword belts, latten strips for decoration and one may rejoice in the fine detail of the straps, the rivets and actual practical helmet designs, proper working joints and well proportioned components. 

As opposed to the over-exaggerated unworkable nonsense of DND armour.  

I just can't understand why so many professional fantasy artists churn out the same old rubbish armour.

I suppose it's because most fantasy "art" simply cannabilises off each other, as opposed to going back to the real source: historical arms and armour.


----------



## lonewolf23k (Jul 29, 2006)

I have to admit, I'm leaning a bit more towards Dave Hyena's suggestions nowadays..   I've looked at fantasy armor for a long time now, and realistic armor actually seems like a breath of fresh air in comparison.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 10, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sir obviously don't play DnD or have at least never looked at the armor charts in the PHB... which supports my claim that you've never played DnD.


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 10, 2006)

Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> You sir obviously don't play DnD or have at least never looked at the armor charts in the PHB... which supports my claim that you've never played DnD.



Sure I have.

Things like "studded leather" didn't even exist. Where studs or rivits appear on leather armour, it's either decoration or for holding it together. Such laziness! not even bothering to do a bit of basic historical research.

Compare this attached picture of plate mail from the PHB with a painting of an actual real historical suit of armour (belonged to Richard Beauchamp, earl of warwick IIRC).

Note how the real armour is smooth to deflect away blows and prevent things catching on it, and features stop ribs to guide away points.

Note how the DnD armour has lots of spikes so that people could hook you with a polearm and pull you down, and doesn't seem to have a breastplate. Just some bizzare collection of plates scattered all over the torso which would surely prevent effective movement. Indeed, they just seem to have stuck random metal plates all over the body. But armour was carefully shaped to fit the whole body and work in concert.

P.S Don't engage in mass thread necromancy please.


----------



## Thaily (Aug 10, 2006)

I think "fantasy armor" falls into the "bird nipple" catagory.
It may not be realistic or functional, but it can look nice and eventually it's up to the artist to draw what they want to see.

Unless they've been commissioned etc. etc.

OMGlinks:
http://www.swordsandarmor.com/mall/lobby.htm
http://www.armadilloarmory.com/Hxplatearmour.htm
http://www.swuklink.com/BAAAGEHQ.php
http://medieval.ucdavis.edu/20C/Weapons.html
http://www.a2armory.com/
http://www.beautifuliron.com/armour_diagrams.htm <-- Equine armor too, ooh, pretty!
http://www.medievalarmour.co.uk/


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE:  Looking for visual references on armors*



			
				Thaily said:
			
		

> Equine armor too, ooh, pretty!


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 10, 2006)

fdsf


----------



## Thaily (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, I can Google too.


----------

